# some people need a life



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

ok get this, im all into the saints game and my dog walks into the house and turns around and looks at the back door. which is what she normally does when someone is pulling up. well nobody knocked after a few minutes so i get up to look out but didnt see anyone. ohwell i thought and went back to the game, finished it and hit the bed. well i got up at 4am like normal got ready for work walked out to my truck and when i opened the door there was glass everywhere. who the hell has the nerve to come into a mans yard and do this. im not the time of guy that goes out and parties or anything and i keep to myself for the most part so i cant think of anyone ive pissed off. so this tells me that its probly some drunking idiot with no f***ing life.:hater:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I WOULD BE HOT!!!!:flames:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Next time....let them know what the end of a 12 gauge looks like. I HATE and I mean HATE a thief. I hope they all get the Bull Head Clap and die from it.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

That suck bro. Was anything missing?


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

nah nothing was missing but i hav a 85lb solid white pit bull that im sure ran to the rescue b4 they had a chance to grab something lol but now i need to train her to attack b4 they bust windows. oh and trust me bootlegger that mossberg 835 with 3 1/2'' double 00 buckshot isnt loaded by my bed for looks.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

With the economy the way it is, it's only going to get worse as more and more people become desperate. Watch your stuff closely.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

This was my motive for finally spendin the $$$ to get myself a shed for my bike and tools...and installing motion lights around the house/shed. I wish I had a big dog outside...but all I got is a yappy azz chihuahua....he'll let me know if somebodys out there though, regardless if he knows em or not. So far I've only had to greet one person with a gun...he hasnt been back. Hope you figure out who it was...


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

odds r i wont find out who it is but at least my insurance will handle the bill. the only thing im pissed about is i had to use my last vacation day at work for this mess, specially since im going to the saints game on october 3rd. i needed that vacation day for a recovery day


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

people suck. I cleaned out my garage last week so I could start parking my truck in it again. We've had some kids taking things out of garages lately, and unlocked cars. Wont be long before they move up to locked cars.....


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

We had a problem like that but it has slowed down since we have started watching the streets. If it is dark everyone driving slow or walking gets followed or questioned. Most of the time the person doing the questioning has a gun on the seat of the truck. I agree with everyone though I hate me a thief.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

well i live in a area where everyone has 5acres or so. so we r all kindas far apart to keep tabs on each other but i wish i was in an area we could have a watch like that


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

That sucks.
That's why my shed is alarmed down, big floodlight in the yard, a motion sensor light on each corner of the house, and two aggressive boxers in the yard. If that don't work, theres the S&W SIG 40 and the Mossberg Home Defender for back up.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lol now ur talking. once safelite gets here and fixes my windows ill be heading to lowes and getting more security light (enough to get a tan at midnight) and a driveway sensor tell tell me when someone is coming in my yard


----------



## Backwoods Motorsports (May 6, 2010)

Sorry bout your windows man, I hear ya about people needing a life, someone chucked a bottle out at my wife's car Sunday night when we were driving home and it busted out her headlight and turn signal. Didn't even get a view of the rig that did it, it was too dark and in the middle of nowhere. Hope you get everything put back the way it was and keep your guns loaded man, they come and case places around here before they come back.


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

i have a 140 pound lab/pit bull, that barks like crazy when someone puls up, and we have a walker that will wake us up when someone is outside, so if someone stole something from me, they would have to come while we arent home, because the dogs arent quiet, lol


----------



## 09_650i (Jul 7, 2010)

sorry to hear about the window byrd and sorry to report it's no better up here in the great white north. some azz holes up here been doin the samething can't leave nothing unlocked or outside. a guy i work with made his own security system by taking a motion light then took a light out of one side and wired a radio into it, then put a baby monitor by the radio so when the light comes on it turns the radio on and it plays into the baby monitor and he has the other end of the monitor by his bed.

personally i have a 130 lb rottwieller and a browning bps 10 gauge by my bed. there's nothing worse then a thief.


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

forgot to mention my dad keeps his 12 gauge by his bed and i have my 30-30, 22. and 12 gauge by mine, lol


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

yeah i dont understand thieves. if they would get off their a$$es and work hard like we all do for r toys they wouldnt have to still a mans possessions


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

I have a 100lb German Shepard with a motion light on the front of his dog house right beside my porch. I live at the back of 28 acres and Butcher dont have a chain!


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

well i found out who did it now but the sheriff said he dont have enough proof to apply charges. how the hell do i get a ticket every time i go 5mph over speed limit but a thief gets off


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

well, go to his house do the same thing then if they have anything to say, say he did it and didnt get a slap on the wrist...jk dont do that, it will only lead to more violence


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lol dont worry i keep a level mind and dont lash out and do stupid things (at least not often). but i never forget


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

lol, we have a deer camera set up at all times in front of my house


----------

